# Wahoo fitness bike pack for iPhone 4S any good?



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I searched the net but there seem to be few objective (non-wahoo generated) reviews for this product.

I am getting an Iphone 4s, and I want to use it as a cycle computer and a map guide. It seems like the best product out there as a solid iPhone mount and cadence sensor in one.

My usual ride is a 2-3 hour hammer fest. So I am hoping battery life wont be an issue.

Anyone use one of these? 
How long will your battery last if you run the screen and both maps and the Wahoo app?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting one of these as well and I am curious to hear from those who have the Wahoo Fitness already.


----------



## chippyhawkeye (Dec 26, 2011)

*Another Biased Review...*

I hope somebody gives an objective review. But I can't help myself... I ride a lot and founded the company because I thought riding with my iPhone on the bars would be awesome and I couldn't believe nobody else was doing it. The case works well, you can pick the App you like. There are lots to choose from. Our App lets you send your data to multiple sites at once, like Garmin Connect, MapMyRide and Strava. With a 4S you should have no problem with 3 hours, but you'll need to start with a full battery and you'll end up with a low battery. I always use the spare battery we sell, because I ride in the morning and I can finish a 3 hour ride with a fully charged iPhone. That tends to be a better way to start the day for me.

Chip from Wahoo


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have had mine for about 2 months now and honestly love it.....it has solved the issues of where to stick my iPhone when I ride. It reads all of my sensors and has an easily readable display. I like that I can upload to Garmin Connect and get all my data, charts, etc. For me it is a no brainer.......your going to take you phone with you anyways, why not strap it to your bar and get some use out of it. I am thinking of getting the extended battery pack.....probably worth the money, but it's a little steep for me right now.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Chip, any chance of some type of discount i.e. a group buy discount?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Chip, thanks for the feedback, looks like a great product, just fairly new so there arent too many reviews yet.

I ride with my iPod alot so having my iPod, GPS maps, cycle computer w/ cadence and iPhone all in one is ideal. A holographic display would be nice, Apple....

It does get pricey with the extra battery and cadence sensor. The battery life is a bit of let down but I dont ride that long anyways.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I took up riding again about the time Apple released the iPhone 3GS and I made a mount to use my iPhone on the stem. Back then I used (and still do at times) Motion GPS app to track all my rides and email them to friends who followed my weight loss program, since then I have bought a Garmin 500 GPS cycle computer simply because of much longer battery life than the iPhone which tends to be around 4-5 hours when GPS software is running.

Earlier the year I bought the Wahoo ANT+ dongle (not the mount case), not so much to use it to track my rides but rather as powerful ANT+ diagnostic tool on my iPhone 4S along with their Wahoo Utility App which has proven extremely useful for testing, trouble shooting other peoples issues with ANT+ sensors for speed, cadence and especially Heart Rate straps etc. Also useful for looking looking at other riders data as they pass by on the track.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I just bought the Wahoo package last night through Amazon and it should arrive on Thursday. I can't wait to install it and take it for a test ride.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just splashed out on the extended battery pack......got it on fleabay for 50 bucks. Will give a report.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds good. I should receive the wahoo fitness package today (didn't get the extended battery) but I would like to know how it is and how much weight it adds. Keep us posted.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Another happy customer here. I've got the heart rate monitor, ANT+ key and speed/cadence sensor. The Wahoo iPhone app is very good too.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

How about making it work on Androids?


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Case is iPhone specific.....the plug for the ANT+ sensor in the case is the proprietary iPhone plug.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you use an iPod Touch with it?


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

burgrat said:


> Can you use an iPod Touch with it?


Nope.....iPhone 3GS, 4 and 4S only


----------



## chatty (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been using one for a few months now. I generally run strava app in the background and wahoo fitness in the foreground. I turn off wifi but leave 3G on. My phones battery usually goes from full to zero in a little less than 3 hours. With the extended battery when the phone gets to 2% you turn it on and get another 5 hours. I didn't like having a dead phone in some of the remote areas I cycle so apart from now being able to record the entire ride I know I'll still be able to call for help 3 hours in. Worth every penny!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

A phone is a crappy cycling computer. 

There.


----------



## Remberto (May 8, 2012)

*Bluetooth technology v/s Ant+ against windy rides. WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE???*

Hi there... I have a Garmin Edge 800, but I wish to switch to my iPhone. I know the Edge 800 is top of the art, but the thing is, I am always carrying my iPhone with me, so why not reduce the amount of devices while riding?
I don't care if the iPhone GPS is not as great as the Edge 800, I don't care if the battery life is less (I always ride 2 hours exactly), etcetera, etcetera..... the only thing I do care is the HR signal against the wind!!!

It always happens that when I'm going downhill (I live in the Andes Mountains, so going downhill I can get up to 90kms/hr easily) or when the day is too windy, then my HR signal gets crazy, and it always goes too high.
It's not about battery life and I always wash my chest strap after every single ride.

So, it is simply the Wind.
I used to have a Polar, which was quite good against this issue.
The Garmin is not so good either in terms of HR signal, but is the best in GPS.

So, back to the Wahoo devices:
For a quite a while I have been searching on weather to acquire the Wahoo Bike bundle with Bluetooth technology or the older Ant+ technology.

I've been searching everywhere to see if someone posts the real difference in HR signal strength.

Does anyone know which technology is best against Wind and interferences????
Should I go for the ANT+ bundle or get the latest with Bluetooth technology???

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Remberto (May 8, 2012)

*Bluetooth technology v/s Ant+ against windy rides. WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE???*

Hi there... I have a Garmin Edge 800, but I wish to switch to my iPhone. I know the Edge 800 is top of the art, but the thing is, I am always carrying my iPhone with me, so why not reduce the amount of devices while riding?
I don't care if the iPhone GPS is not as great as the Edge 800, I don't care if the battery life is less (I always ride 2 hours exactly), etcetera, etcetera..... the only thing I do care is the HR signal against the wind!!!

It always happens that when I'm going downhill (I live in the Andes Mountains, so going downhill I can get up to 90kms/hr easily) or when the day is too windy, then my HR signal gets crazy, and it always goes too high.
It's not about battery life and I always wash my chest strap after every single ride.

So, it is simply the Wind.
I used to have a Polar, which was quite good against this issue.
The Garmin is not so good either in terms of HR signal, but is the best in GPS.

So, back to the Wahoo devices:
For a quite a while I have been searching on weather to acquire the Wahoo Bike bundle with Bluetooth technology or the older Ant+ technology.

I've been searching everywhere to see if someone posts the real difference in HR signal strength.

Does anyone know which technology is best against Wind and interferences????
Should I go for the ANT+ bundle or get the latest with Bluetooth technology???

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Remberto (May 8, 2012)

*Bluetooth technology v/s Ant+ against windy rides. WHICH ONE TO CHOOSE???*

Hi Chip... Great idea of starting this company. I've thought about this for such a long time too, but I just never got the guts or the investors. So I'm very glad someone finally did.Since early last year I've been seeing all your posts, videos, products, etcetera, but I still haven't made the switch, because I have one specific question. I did ask this on your webpage even before your Bluetooth monitor was out there in the market (but you were already promoting it), but it never got answered. So, now I'm back. The question is quite simple: Which HR signal is stronger against wind and interferences, using the Bike Bundle with ANT+ technology, or with the new Bluetooth ????

I have had them all, Polar, Suunto, etcetera... and now am using a Garmin Edge 800, but I really wish to switch to my iPhone only.
I know the Edge 800 is top of the art, and I don't care if the iPhone GPS is not as great as the Edge 800, I don't care if the battery life is less (I always ride 2 hours exactly anyways), etcetera, etcetera..... the only thing I do care is the HR signal against the wind!!!

It always happens that when I'm going downhill (I live in the Andes Mountains, so going downhill I can get up to 90kms/hr easily) or when the day is too windy, then my HR signal gets crazy, and it usually goes too high.
It's not about battery life and I always wash my chest strap after every single ride.

So, it is naturally the Wind.
I used to have a Polar, which was quite good against this issue.
But they dont have yet a good mapping device like Garmin (or iPhone apps)

By the way, the Garmin is not so good either in terms of HR signal strength, but is the best in GPS.

So, back to the Wahoo devices:
For a quite a while I have been searching on weather to acquire the Wahoo Bike bundle with Bluetooth technology or the older Ant+ technology.

I've been searching everywhere to see if someone posts the real difference in HR signal strength.

Please give me your personal experience on this.
Which technology is best against Wind and interferences????
Should I go for the ANT+ bundle or get the latest bundle with Bluetooth technology???

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

The problem you and I think many others experience with erratic heart rate measurement has nothing to do with the radio technology used between the HR strap and the computer, be that ANT+, Bluetooth or even wifi.

The problem is with how well the particular heart rate strap monitors and filters the minute electrical signals the body creates. The problem with riding in windy (and often dry) conditions combined with the clothing you wear creates a large amount of static electricity, an extranious source of signals confuse the HR strap.

Which strap works better, I can't answer, I have tried Polar, a no name brand, two different Garmin straps and now a Wahoo ANT+ strap which "touch wood" seems to be working well so far. 

I have both a Garmin 500 used for most serious rides and a iPhone 4S with Wahoo dongle that is occasional used with the Strava app to record rides.

What I have learned to date is that 
1) the HR strap must be worn tighter than you might think.
2) Wear reasonably tight fitting jerseys, flapping clothes create more static.

Given a choice, I still far prefer the Garmin over the iPhone because of superior battery life though ride data when I have used both on the same ride are remarkably similar.

Good Luck


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the Wahoo blue Hr (heart rate) monitor. Been using it for one month. Works great. Looking forward to the new blue tooth devices coming out soon from Wahoo. The blue tooth heart rate monitor hooked up fast w iPhone 4S. Using Cyclemeter app. I have many other apps but this app is easy to read while riding. It also voices updates too. Using Velotrac bag to hold it w Lenmar extra battery case. No issues w battery usage.


----------



## Remberto (May 8, 2012)

THAAAANKS and greetings to the Wallabies!!!


----------



## RealPSI (Apr 6, 2012)

I have the bike pack, run pack, and stride sensor. All of them work great. I like that the wahoo fitness stuff just works. I never have to fiddle around with any of the items or software. 

To the founder:
Please add an other workout ad an optional workout. I want an application that will count calories with no gps movement and upload to runkeeper as other. 

Also, a max speed capture would be excellent

Awesome product.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

This still depends on your carriers network for GPS? If so, that would be the dealbreaker for me. Bay area is loaded with spots where you can't get jack for a signal.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think you need a cell signal for the GPS to work. I've been in some fairly remote areas in the Sierras and haven't had an issue with rides being recorded. You won't be able to see a map until you have data, but I think it still records the GPS location data.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> A phone is a crappy cycling computer.
> 
> There.


Its actually a great one. Explain why you think it isn't. For those worried about battery life unless you need the screen on all the time just let it go off. It will still collect data.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

The Wahoo fitness package is terrific. The mount works well. The cadence and speed sensor work well. It holds the phone totally securely. I have a Garmin 705 that I use most of the time. But, the iPhone setup is really just as good except for battery life. Furthermore, there is now an amazing app that does everything my 705 does and more. Cyclemeter. It is totally designed with the cyclist in mind. Just amazing. 

The mount with the phone is pretty large, and takes some getting used to compared to a smaller cycle computer. But, since you have the phone with you anyway, from a weight standpoint it is not an issue.


----------



## lazybean (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking at getting the bike pack. Only question i have, does anyone use a HRM and the cadence at the same time?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

...and none of this will be compatiblem with the iPhone 5 and the 19 pin connector.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

lazybean said:


> Looking at getting the bike pack. Only question i have, does anyone use a HRM and the cadence at the same time?


I use the HRM , speed and Cadence all at the same time. 
It is all Blue tooth and works great, flawless w IPhone 4s


----------



## Flairball (Aug 1, 2012)

So,....will this app work in an area with no signal? I'll be doing some cycling way up north this fall, and my iPhone is useless up there. I was thinking about getting a cycling computer to keep track of my miles, and average speed. I would think without GPS working it wouldn't be able to record these.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Flairball said:


> So,....will this app work in an area with no signal? I'll be doing some cycling way up north this fall, and my iPhone is useless up there. I was thinking about getting a cycling computer to keep track of my miles, and average speed. I would think without GPS working it wouldn't be able to record these.


Yes, the GPS will work without a phone signal.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

lazybean said:


> Looking at getting the bike pack. Only question i have, does anyone use a HRM and the cadence at the same time?


You can also use the case form Digifit and a Garmin Cadence/Speed sensor.
That's what I have been using for the last few weeks while testing out the case for DigiFit and some new beta apps.

IMO, the Digifit app is much nicer than the wahoo app. The case form digifit is made by wahoo as well.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I like Wahoo's stuff, but I'd skip the case and just get the key and a smaller cheaper mount unless being waterproof is important since it is really bulky. I started using the Delta Cycle mount: Delta Cycle Corp Smartphone Mount for Bikes: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors recently after using a Ram mount for a long time and really like it. The phone is secure, it allows you to keep a case on the phone should something go wrong with the mount, and if the iPhone 5 is the same width but taller as rumored, it should still fit. However, as ewitz notes, anything that plugs into the phone (the key or Wahoo case) will no longer work.


----------



## JRide6 (Aug 3, 2012)

ewitz said:


> ...and none of this will be compatiblem with the iPhone 5 and the 19 pin connector.


This is why I haven't ordered the kit yet. I already have the Wahoo HRM that I use for running (now cycling too) and it would be a no brainer to just get the kit IF I didn't plan on upgrading to the 5 when it comes out. I'm used to having feedback while running and it really helps motivate me if I am off pace.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

EWT said:


> I like Wahoo's stuff, but I'd skip the case and just get the key and a smaller cheaper mount unless being waterproof is important since it is really bulky. I started using the Delta Cycle mount: Delta Cycle Corp Smartphone Mount for Bikes: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors recently after using a Ram mount for a long time and really like it. The phone is secure, it allows you to keep a case on the phone should something go wrong with the mount, and if the iPhone 5 is the same width but taller as rumored, it should still fit. However, as ewitz notes, anything that plugs into the phone (the key or Wahoo case) will no longer work.


If you upgrade to the iPhone 5, You could always use an adapter with the old key.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> If you upgrade to the iPhone 5, You could always use an adapter with the old key.


How big is the adapter? Will the constant shaking of the phone to adapter to key be problematic? Will the pone with key and adapter still fit in a case?

To many variables to say that there will be a viable workaround.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Long review...*

So, I finally ended up getting the Wahoo bike pack. The following is a review for the Wahoo bike pack (w/speed and cadence sensor) and the map-my-ride and Stava apps. 

I have been using it for a little over a two months now. Overall would give it an A for idea and a B- on execution. 

*Wahoo bike pack*

Good:

It works well(so far)

Not much of a weight penalty, considering you no longer have to carry a phone in addition to a cycle computer

Pretty easy to use when on the bike (the case). 

Bad:

Overpriced I paid $150 at a local LBS after twisting their arm to sell it to me for MSRP as they only had the case and sensor separately, I wish I bought it for $120 on ebay. Moreover the bike pack should not cost more than $100.Now that the Blue tooth sensor is out the whole package can be had for about $110. 

Cheap construction and production cost cutting everywhere, one of my clamps on the top part broke off before I had a chance to use it even once. They snap right back on but I wonder how long will they last. A simple hinge and clamp system would have been much more effective.
The 20cent zipp ties and clamp that holds the case with my $600 iPhone is flimsy at best. It holds it, but I don’t trust it, I had to use some electrical tape to make it stop squeaking. The little bolt came loose after a month of use. More disconcerting is that it is held by two zipp ties which also came loose after a month of use, even my small Cateye computers have a much sturdier clamping system. 

The little plastic strip used to get the phone out of the case is utterly useless (especially with sweaty hands after a ride), I have the wrapsol protective film on my phone so it makes it even harder. If I need to use my phone as a phone during the ride I am basically SOL unless I really want to muscle it out of there. A simple sturdy string would remedy this issue.

The clear screen has become scratched over my two month of use, not really a big deal when you are actually using it, but when the phone is not in it you can see it.

Overall I like it, it’s nice not having to carry your phone in your jersey pocket and have it act as a GPS and cycle computer all at the same time. Battery life is pretty bad, the 3.5 hours seems like wishful thinking, if I ride for around 2.5 hours I am left with about 20% but that’s with the screen running and reading the speed and cadence sensors. I am more or less ok with this because I almost never ride over 3 hours anyways. I will say that my battery life has diminished since I started using the Wahoo system, but that could just be me using the phone more.

The cadence sensor and screen use gobbles up the battery, 40mile (aprox 2hours) ride running Map my ride and Strava and battery was gone. 

Set up was more of a headache than I expected (compared to a Cateye Strada Double wireless or that new Blue tooth sensor). Compared to the Cateye sensor unit the Wahoo unit with the wire seems outdated, kind of a pain to set up I am using it on Scott Cr1 (same as the official setup video) but I found my chainstays to be almost to big to wrap the wire around. Also the wire can get in the way of deeper rim wheels, I managed in the end after a few tries. That new blue tooth sensor look damn good.

Wahoo, Map-my-ride and Strava have no customer support phone numbers or any phone numbers for that matter. If you have issues you are pretty much on your own with the forums, you can email and wait a week for Strava to respond.

Picking up the sensors was not too much of a hassle with the Wahoo untility. Yet picking it up with Map-My-Ride or Strava was a nightmare. 

*The Apps*

Is this too much to ask… map on one page and cadence, distance, time elapsed (with auto stop), current, average and max speed (from the speed sensor) on another page. Oh yeah and an odometer would be nice!!

Map-My-Ride does this but fails in other areas. Strava can pick up your cadence sensor, yet is unable to show it to you while your riding – now that is smart! Strava’s answer to why they cannot show you your cadence when your riding is that because it will draw to much power, really? MMR can do it, figure it out dammit!

I want to use Strava for the segments, but it cant read your speed sensor or show you your cadence when you want to see it most. What a disappointment! 

Map my ride falls short in a few ways. First reading the sensor the first couple of rides I spent my first 10-15 just trying to catch the sensor again. Now I have no issues, I find that if it fails I close the app and start it up again. Second if you accidentally hit save after pausing there is not way to go back and finish the route. I have done this a few times and it ruined my ride. 

Third the GPS does not live track very well, basically if your on the map and want to see where you are while moving it wont show it, you have to take your hand of the bars and find it 
yourself. If you are on the data screen and flip over to the map it tracks pretty well. The ads really suck on map my ride too. The courses are a joke.

Overall it’s a decent product, it does the job it advertises pretty well. It is a lot bigger than I thought it is basically a small iPad on your stem, at first it was weird then I got used to it. Though I did like looking at my white Deda Zero100 stem and bars, this is no longer possible. The whole thing does shift around on rough roads and I have it on tight, the zip ties have to go!

I have a few bikes and have found myself wanting to use it on a few of them, but paying another $60 to set up another bike is ridiculous. My other main bike still has a Double wireless on it and I cant say I miss the Wahoo all that much, all the data I want is there, smaller, cleaner, tidier when I want any GPS data I pull out my phone and its all there, and I know I have lots of battery life and a phone and camera at my finger tips. Would I buy it again if I had to do it over… not sure.


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really enjoy my Wahoo bike mount, the mounting seems a little flimsy at first though... It's just held on to the stem with zip ties, I'm trying to devise a way to mount it more securely other than the the interface is excellent and works really well! I still think I'm going to save up for a Garmin 800 though...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I too see a Garmin 800 in my future...

Another huge minus to the Wahoo....

While riding today I was almost run over by a semi coming off the highway, he stoped 2 feet away from me. I was riding my bike without the wahoo and had my phone in my jersey pocket. Within a split second I was able to take my phone out and snap some pics of the guy. If i had my Wahoo I would be up sh!ts creek without a paddle, there is no way I could have removed the wahoo case and snap a pic or two.


----------



## JRide6 (Aug 3, 2012)

mtnroadie said:


> I too see a Garmin 800 in my future...
> 
> Another huge minus to the Wahoo....
> 
> While riding today I was almost run over by a semi coming off the highway, he stoped 2 feet away from me. I was riding my bike without the wahoo and had my phone in my jersey pocket. Within a split second I was able to take my phone out and snap some pics of the guy. If i had my Wahoo I would be up sh!ts creek without a paddle, there is no way I could have removed the wahoo case and snap a pic or two.


Not trying to take a jab at you but doesn't the phone just slip off of its mount? I know the case itself has a hole in the back so you can use your camera.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ewitz said:


> How big is the adapter? Will the constant shaking of the phone to adapter to key be problematic? Will the pone with key and adapter still fit in a case?
> 
> To many variables to say that there will be a viable workaround.


Sorry, I meant without the case with the old key.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah but I have some electric tape on it for a more secure fit making it pretty hard to get off, also you need two hands to get it off. Much easier to reach in a jersey pocket and have the phone right there in your hands. Also with the Wahoo case you have to press harder than with just the phone.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mtnroadie said:


> So, I finally ended up getting the Wahoo bike pack. The following is a review for the Wahoo bike pack (w/speed and cadence sensor) and the map-my-ride and Stava apps.
> 
> I have been using it for a little over a two months now. Overall would give it an A for idea and a B- on execution.
> 
> ...


Try Digifit's app with your set up for $1.99. You can do a custom dash for any activity. sensors pick up fast and very good battery life. Wahoo's app suck and the Bluetooth does seem to suck everyday.

Using Digifit on my iPhone 4, using a Garmin ANT+ HR strap, Garmin Speed/Cadence sensor and Starva on, I only use 25-40% of the battery life on a 3 hr ride.


----------



## steve102 (Feb 4, 2012)

i had used the wahoo device but i now use a garmin edge 500.
some of the problems i encountered with the wahoo (used with a 4S iPhone):
it was very difficult to read in direct sunlight
battery life was not good, so i purchased the extra battery, which did help, but the pack and the battery are heavy.
transfer of data to computer was fine, and it gave me all of the data i wanted, but the main reason i switched was the problem of reading the numbers in the sun.
good company and great support, however.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

DIRT BOY said:


> Try Digifit's app with your set up for $1.99. You can do a custom dash for any activity. sensors pick up fast and very good battery life. Wahoo's app suck and the Bluetooth does seem to suck everyday.
> 
> Using Digifit on my iPhone 4, using a Garmin ANT+ HR strap, Garmin Speed/Cadence sensor and Starva on, I onou use 25-40% of the battery life on a 3 hr ride.


Cool Ill check it out, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## absinthe (Oct 4, 2012)

For those who dislike the tie method of mounting, I suggest you check out a product named Sugru which is brilliant for tasks like this.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> A phone is a crappy cycling computer.
> 
> There.


Exactly, bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamgrazzi (Jul 15, 2012)

Went to my LBS and no one there really had firm data on the wahoo system so I am turning to you wonderful people. 

Would this system work while training indoors? I looks like the sensor attaches to the rear so in theory it would work, however I would prefer not to "waste" the money if I then have to purchase a different device while I am stuck inside for the winter. I would classify myself as a casual rider at this point since I blew out my knee and riding is part of my rehab so I don't need a super delta force ninja computer just an average one will accomplish my mission!


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Teamgrazzi said:


> Went to my LBS and no one there really had firm data on the wahoo system so I am turning to you wonderful people.
> 
> Would this system work while training indoors? I looks like the sensor attaches to the rear so in theory it would work, however I would prefer not to "waste" the money if I then have to purchase a different device while I am stuck inside for the winter. I would classify myself as a casual rider at this point since I blew out my knee and riding is part of my rehab so I don't need a super delta force ninja computer just an average one will accomplish my mission!


It work great inside. I have a trainer hooked up w blue tooth inside and a bike hooked up w blue tooth for outside. I use cyclemeter app it has a provision for using your trainer. Everything works great.


----------



## Teamgrazzi (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you use the Bluetooth or the big bike case and what not?


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Bluetooth directly to 4s


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Update…*

Finally got the Garmin 800, I could not be happier. It does absolutely everything I ask of my bike computer and then some! I only regret not saving up for one from the start. I ended up traveling with it in Europe and it was useful off the bike as well (provided you have the right maps).

I still use the Wahoo Speed and Cadence sensor on one bike, still works great. 

If you are at all put off by the limitations of the Wahoo/iPhone combo, save your pennies and go for the Garmin. You will be glad you did and you wont be short $150 after buying the bike pack.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Teamgrazzi said:


> Went to my LBS and no one there really had firm data on the wahoo system so I am turning to you wonderful people.
> 
> Would this system work while training indoors? I looks like the sensor attaches to the rear so in theory it would work, however I would prefer not to "waste" the money if I then have to purchase a different device while I am stuck inside for the winter. I would classify myself as a casual rider at this point since I blew out my knee and riding is part of my rehab so I don't need a super delta force ninja computer just an average one will accomplish my mission!


Yes, it will work. I use it on my Spin bike as well.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mtnroadie said:


> Finally got the Garmin 800, I could not be happier. It does absolutely everything I ask of my bike computer and then some! I only regret not saving up for one from the start. I ended up traveling with it in Europe and it was useful off the bike as well (provided you have the right maps).
> 
> I still use the Wahoo Speed and Cadence sensor on one bike, still works great.
> 
> If you are at all put off by the limitations of the Wahoo/iPhone combo, save your pennies and go for the Garmin. You will be glad you did and you wont be short $150 after buying the bike pack.


Glad to hear! Those are nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Teamgrazzi said:


> Did you use the Bluetooth or the big bike case and what not?


The case wont work with Bluetooth for HR. Only speed and cadence.


----------



## pcorr79 (Oct 15, 2012)

bluetooth is killing my 4s baterry life wont last on a long run, 4 hours max


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

pcorr79 said:


> bluetooth is killing my 4s baterry life wont last on a long run, 4 hours max


Wow, what app? BTLE should not be draining that fast.


----------



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

I love mine.
So much so that I'm not upgrading to the iPhone 5 until they come out with a case for that.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mdelrossi said:


> I love mine.
> So much so that I'm not upgrading to the iPhone 5 until they come out with a case for that.


Another month or so, but not ANT+ I was told. I am hoping for both in the future.


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

Teamgrazzi said:


> Went to my LBS and no one there really had firm data on the wahoo system so I am turning to you wonderful people.
> 
> Would this system work while training indoors? I looks like the sensor attaches to the rear so in theory it would work, however I would prefer not to "waste" the money if I then have to purchase a different device while I am stuck inside for the winter. I would classify myself as a casual rider at this point since I blew out my knee and riding is part of my rehab so I don't need a super delta force ninja computer just an average one will accomplish my mission!


I bought the runners/gym pack With the heart strap and the Wahoo dongle. I use it with my Motoactv speed and cadence sensor, and it works great. I put it on a music stand when riding on the trainer. Usually I have my iPhone with this and my iPad next to it for watching something like Netflix or a training video. The system works fine, and I also use it in a jersey pocket outside. Syncs with Strava and Trainingpeaks nicely. Looking to get a bike mount soon, but use the Motoactv to monitor vitals while riding.


----------



## Teamgrazzi (Jul 15, 2012)

How well does the wahoo fitness app work? Or should I just use Strava directly instead of importing the data into it


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

From the look of the start screen, the Strava app does not appear to have the detailed live reporting the Wahoo app does. I have never tried it since it imports to Strava very nicely.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

provided that you get an new iPhone every 2 years... the wahoo case won't fit iPhone 5, or 6 lol


----------



## Teamgrazzi (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 4S so I'm good, but I got the Bluetooth sensor and HR anyway so it will work on the 5 and iPad 3.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Teamgrazzi said:


> How well does the wahoo fitness app work? Or should I just use Strava directly instead of importing the data into it


Very well. It is my favorite iPhone bike app. It displays significantly more information than the Strava app does and will upload directly to Strava after a workout.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Teamgrazzi said:


> How well does the wahoo fitness app work? Or should I just use Strava directly instead of importing the data into it


Not a bad app at all. I prefer Digifit's app, but I am bias! It allows you to customize your screen more and has more overall features.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wynnbb said:


> provided that you get an new iPhone every 2 years... the wahoo case won't fit iPhone 5, or 6 lol


Correct, but if you keep your old phone, you can still use it without cell service as a nice cycling computer/HRM.

I did this with an old 3GS until a few weeks ago.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

EWT said:


> Very well. It is my favorite iPhone bike app. It displays significantly more information than the Strava app does and will upload directly to Strava after a workout.


Agreed. I don't care for Strava as the actual computer wile riding.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Teamgrazzi said:


> I have a 4S so I'm good, but I got the Bluetooth sensor and HR anyway so it will work on the 5 and iPad 3.


You can use BT for HR and ANT+ for Speed and Cadence.


----------



## Down 'n Dirty (Dec 15, 2012)

*California Proposition 65*

I just bought the Bike Pack from a local store. When I got home and opened the package, I was shocked to read the following notice on the insert: "The enclosed hardware and its packaging contain chemicals the State of California has found to cause cancer, birth defects or reproductive harm"I'm seriously considering taking it back for a refund. Can anyone shed any light on how serious this warning is? I've never seen anything like it before...


----------



## peterbotwin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wahoo blue HR uses bluetooth 4?


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

peterbotwin said:


> Wahoo blue HR uses bluetooth 4?


Correct. BT 4.0 is also called Bluetooth Smart.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

Down 'n Dirty said:


> I just bought the Bike Pack from a local store. When I got home and opened the package, I was shocked to read the following notice on the insert: "The enclosed hardware and its packaging contain chemicals the State of California has found to cause cancer, birth defects or reproductive harm"I'm seriously considering taking it back for a refund. Can anyone shed any light on how serious this warning is? I've never seen anything like it before...



I wouldnt worry about it too much. California has a history of beng rather over zealous about their labling. They labeled ordinary beach sand as a carcinogen. Just saying.


----------

